# Consumer Reports Evaluates Tow Vehicles



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

The New Consumer Reports Magazine Evaluates Full Sized Pickup Trucks.
CR also compares 1/2 tons to 3/4 and Diesel vs Gas.
I don't always agree with CR, but still some good info worth reading.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Im going to check if that article is online anyhere.... Sounds like a good one to read before we make our purchase.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> Im going to check if that article is online anyhere.... Sounds like a good one to read before we make our purchase.


It doesn't sound like they rate that F450!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If it's the article I'm thinking of, it is solely a comparison of the 1/2's against each other, and the big 3's diesel 3/4's against each other.

I don't believe they looked at them as tow vehicles, but did take the manufacturer's tow ratings into account. I think it was

1. Avalanche
2. Tundra
3. GM 1500

and I don't remember the rest.

Tim


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> If it's the article I'm thinking of, it is solely a comparison of the 1/2's against each other, and the big 3's diesel 3/4's against each other.
> 
> I don't believe they looked at them as tow vehicles, but did take the manufacturer's tow ratings into account. I think it was
> 
> ...


They did hitch up their standard 7400 lb test trailer and clocked the 0-60 times.

Bob


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> [It doesn't sound like they rate that F450!!!


AHH, Bummer. I was interested in the 0-60 time of that thing too.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> They did hitch up their standard 7400 lb test trailer and clocked the 0-60 times.
> 
> Bob


What? No standing quarter mile? Best of three laps at Talladega?


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I found that article completely un-appealing. The order that Tim posted is correct, Avalanch, Tundra, GM1500 . If you look back a few months they compare the Honda Ridgeline, Avalanche and Ford Explorer Sport. The Honda Ridgeline came out tops in that catagory. So is one to believe that the Honda Ridgeline is the best of all 1/2 ton trucks?

Hence I'm done with reading Consumer Reports.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks NJMikeC, that saved me some time.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NJMikeC said:


> I found that article completely un-appealing. The order that Tim posted is correct, Avalanch, Tundra, GM1500 . If you look back a few months they compare the Honda Ridgeline, Avalanche and Ford Explorer Sport. The Honda Ridgeline came out tops in that catagory. So is one to believe that the Honda Ridgeline is the best of all 1/2 ton trucks?
> 
> Hence I'm done with reading Consumer Reports.


I found similar inconsistencies years ago in an annual CR road test summary issue. In one review they rated a particular Isuzu very highly, noting the manufacturers sterling reliability record as a major selling point. In the next Isuzu review - on the facing page - they totally panned the model, with a comment that Isuzu's dismal past reliability history made the vehicle a very poor choice.

Maybe they where not talking about the same company?







In any case, I too dropped the issue in the circular file, and have never looked back. When I go vehicle shopping and want to find reviews I can trust, I will go to a publication that focuses on cars and trucks everyday. Not just in between toaster and washing machine reviews.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Alright, ill skip the reading. and go with instinct and the information i gathered from my friends at Outbackers.com.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Every car seat, high chair, and baby thingy I bought for my kids based on Consumer Reports recommendations were recalled shortly afterward. I like some of the info but give zero credit to their opinions.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Fifty years ago - yes, sport fans, FIFTY YEARS AGO - I quit reading CR. They disqualified a car from their testing because they lost the key. Yup, they lost the key, and it just came with one, and they thought it should have been two, so the tossed it. I think it was a '56 Buick.

Sluggo


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I wouldn't use Consumer Reports to for anything but to light a fire with. They've been proven far to many time to be biased in their judgments. I'd almost go so far to say if they recommend the product I would avoid it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

dpthomasjr said:


> Alright, ill skip the reading. and go with instinct and the information i gathered from my friends at Outbackers.com.


you have my vote









thor


----------



## arbee (Feb 3, 2005)

CR loves all things Japanese long time. I got sick of them years ago too. I hold them partly to blame for the US consumers' wonder lust for Toyota and Honda.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

*disclaimer*
_I like the new Tundra and think that it is great to have the competition so I am not bashing the vehicle, rather, the article_

I just got my issue and that article is ignorant. Top of the line Toyota engine vs. a GM with the 5.3. Yeah. Mentions the Tundra's impressive tow capacity without talking about the trucks' lackluster payload. Avalanche as the top pickup? Is the Avalanche a pickup at all? For that matter, cripes...is the Ridgeline a pickup? I thought it was a lifted Ranchero. Tow ratings are based upon acceleration while towing a 7400lb load? Based on that bit of fancy journalism, the Tundra bested all of the diesel 3/4 tons in the article. You oil burners best be heading down San Antonio way for your next purchase according to those CR folks. The dodge is the lowest rated but gets a "this is a good buy" checkmark. Uhh....ok. The Dodge QuadCab has bad rear seat room - no mention of the MegaCab but take a look at the Tundra's article and you see a nice highlight of the Crewmax. Those CR folks just baffle me sometimes.

-CC


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

arbee said:


> CR loves all things Japanese long time. I got sick of them years ago too. I hold them partly to blame for the US consumers' wonder lust for Toyota and Honda.


AMEN!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> *disclaimer*
> _I like the new Tundra and think that it is great to have the competition so I am not bashing the vehicle, rather, the article_
> 
> I just got my issue and that article is ignorant. Top of the line Toyota engine vs. a GM with the 5.3. Yeah. Mentions the Tundra's impressive tow capacity without talking about the trucks' lackluster payload. Avalanche as the top pickup? Is the Avalanche a pickup at all? For that matter, cripes...is the Ridgeline a pickup? I thought it was a lifted Ranchero. Tow ratings are based upon acceleration while towing a 7400lb load? Based on that bit of fancy journalism, the Tundra bested all of the diesel 3/4 tons in the article. You oil burners best be heading down San Antonio way for your next purchase according to those CR folks. The dodge is the lowest rated but gets a "this is a good buy" checkmark. Uhh....ok. The Dodge QuadCab has bad rear seat room - no mention of the MegaCab but take a look at the Tundra's article and you see a nice highlight of the Crewmax. Those CR folks just baffle me sometimes.
> ...


That sounds like the CR that I know and hate!!!








If only they could be as data driven as they claim to be


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Avalanche as the top pickup? Is the Avalanche a pickup at all?


Yes, along with Silverado and Colorado under "Trucks" at http://www.chevrolet.com/


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Then you should also hold them partly responsible for forcing the "Big Three" to get their collective acts together and manufacturing a better and more competitive product. No?

Nobody held a gun to those US consumers heads!



arbee said:


> CR loves all things Japanese long time. I got sick of them years ago too. I hold them partly to blame for the US consumers' wonder lust for Toyota and Honda.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I believe my Chevy is a better truck because of the Toyota and Honda truck like thingings, thanks guys!







I honestly can't wait untill those two build a 3/4 ton real truck! Then my new Chevy will be one he!! of a truck!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Camper Man said:


> Avalanche as the top pickup? Is the Avalanche a pickup at all?


Yes, along with Silverado and Colorado under "Trucks" at http://www.chevrolet.com/
[/quote]










-CC


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Whatever it takes to get the big three to quit producing junk - I say we are all better off with the competition!

Some years ago, I was swearing I would always buy American. Couldn't imagine buy anything from a so called foreign company. Then I got married and my wife and I got real tired of having the FORD falling apart leaving her stranded. We would get it repaired and soon after the FORD would fall apart once again - spewing antifreeze, always needed front end work, transmission going out, etc. This was my third straight FORD with the same results.

One day I promised her that I would do the test and we would buy Toyotas and see if they were any better. So far two so called Jappers and not a singe problem. They ride much better, much quieter, feel more solid, and just give you a more secure feeling.

Funny thing is, is that they make these in America so I guess I am supporting America. I am just not supporting America's service department anymore. I have friends that give me grief about driving Toyota - they however enjoy working on vehicles so they seem to enjoy having repair work. I do not like to spend my time doing repair work and so far I have had none. My luck may one day change but until then, I will stick with the Jappers.

This is my real life experience like it or not.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

...besides...we all know the Nissan Titan will pass everything on the road...except a gas station!


----------

